# Gatemate 3 ring cast iron burner



## Lowlyf (4/8/15)

Has anyone had experience with the Gatemate 3 ring cast iron burner from bunnings?

"Ideal for camping or use at home and connects to any BBQ (POL) cylinder. Accommodates over sized pots & is also ideal for cooking sauces, crabs, lobster or any shell fish.

25.6MJ/h total burner output
Includes a hose (1200mm) & regulator
Connects to a (POL) BBQ cylinder
Constructed from sturdy cast iron
A portable & versatile cooking appliance."
http://www.bunnings.com.au/gatemate-3-ring-cast-iron-burner_p3180208


----------



## pist (4/8/15)

Yep got one of those for my single batch keggle. Gets the job done on the bbq reg but a medium pressure reg would be better on it. Bit slow to ramp up on the bbq reg but it works and will hold a rolling boil


----------



## Lowlyf (4/8/15)

pist said:


> Yep got one of those for my single batch keggle. Gets the job done on the bbq reg but a medium pressure reg would be better on it. Bit slow to ramp up on the bbq reg but it works and will hold a rolling boil


Sweet as mate cheers. So your keggle being what, 50L?


----------



## pist (4/8/15)

Yeh mate usual 50L


----------



## pist (4/8/15)

You'll probably need to build some sort of stand to support the pot/keggle and house the burner. Search burner stand. Heaps of posts/ideas on here


----------



## Lowlyf (4/8/15)

pist said:


> You'll probably need to build some sort of stand to support the pot/keggle and house the burner. Search burner stand. Heaps of posts/ideas on here


Hmm, good call. I'll have a look


----------



## sp0rk (5/8/15)

I use one, have a chinese adjustable reg from eBay hooked up to it 
My stand is an old 4wd wheel with a channel cut out for the burner to stick out, 2 pieces of angle iron welded over the top for the keggle to sit on and then 3 pieces of angle iron as legs
It's been working great for 5 years now, a little rusty but a hit with a wire wheel would fix that up


----------



## Lowlyf (5/8/15)

sp0rk said:


> I use one, have a chinese adjustable reg from eBay hooked up to it
> My stand is an old 4wd wheel with a channel cut out for the burner to stick out, 2 pieces of angle iron welded over the top for the keggle to sit on and then 3 pieces of angle iron as legs
> It's been working great for 5 years now, a little rusty but a hit with a wire wheel would fix that up


Mind posting up a pic?


----------



## DU99 (5/8/15)

masters have them cheaper


----------



## Lowlyf (5/8/15)

Any reason I couldn't just boil on a table with this under the pot?


----------



## Fourstar (5/8/15)

had one, sold it for a wok burner (which is great to use with a commercial wok for great stir frys!) if you ever plan on going to double batches or want your wort to reliably push past more than a soft gentle boil, look no further than one of these bad boys. i found wind interfered with the ring burner too much and wasted way too much gas due to the weak flame. i get 5-6 batches and several bbqs out of one gas cylinder now compared with around 3-4 with the ring burner.

https://www.google.com.au/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=rambo%20wok%20burner


----------



## Lincoln2 (5/8/15)

Fourstar said:


> had one, sold it for a wok burner (which is great to use with a commercial wok for great stir frys!) if you ever plan on going to double batches or want your wort to reliably push past more than a soft gentle boil, look no further than one of these bad boys. i found wind interfered with the ring burner too much and wasted way too much gas due to the weak flame. i get 5-6 batches and several bbqs out of one gas cylinder now compared with around 3-4 with the ring burner.
> 
> https://www.google.com.au/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=rambo%20wok%20burner


Yo, 4star, your blog could do with a bit of work. I was well keen for a read.


----------



## Fourstar (5/8/15)

Lincoln2 said:


> Yo, 4star, your blog could do with a bit of work. I was well keen for a read.


it was a plan that never got rolling. when i started it i wanted it to become something like http://craftypint.com/ obviously i should have pulled my finger out early to corner the market! 

Thus, goto crafty. they have more resources than i do!


----------



## fdsaasdf (5/8/15)

I have one of these from the 50% off BBQ equipment eBay sale a while ago. Have tested up to a 50L boil in 80L pot no problems...


----------



## sp0rk (7/8/15)

Lowlyf said:


> Mind posting up a pic?


Here you go
There's also one more piece of angle just sitting between the 2 pieces over the top, acting as a flame shield to stop the tap/tap handle on my keggle from getting red hot


----------



## warra48 (7/8/15)

Lowlyf said:


> Any reason I couldn't just boil on a table with this under the pot?


Reflected heat will more than likely char your table. 
Not recommended.
I use two of these, one under the HLT and one under the kettle. I have the vessels raised off the burner with some bricks, and the burner sits on a sheet of metal to reflect heat upwards.


----------



## Lowlyf (7/8/15)

warra48 said:


> Reflected heat will more than likely char your table.
> Not recommended.
> I use two of these, one under the HLT and one under the kettle. I have the vessels raised off the burner with some bricks, and the burner sits on a sheet of metal to reflect heat upwards.


Oh that's pretty good. I might do the same until I get a stand of some description


----------



## Lowlyf (7/8/15)

sp0rk said:


> Here you go
> There's also one more piece of angle just sitting between the 2 pieces over the top, acting as a flame shield to stop the tap/tap handle on my keggle from getting red hot


That does the job. I'd love that.


----------

